# Repórter TVI: «Catástrofe Anunciada»



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2010 às 16:22)

> Portugal vai sofrer um terramoto como o do Haiti, ou ainda pior. Só não se sabe é quando. Estudos oficiais prevêem a morte de dezenas de milhar de pessoas. A maioria poderia sobreviver, se o Estado adoptasse medidas preventivas. Saiba quais os prédios inseguros, as zonas em risco e o que fazer.



Poderá acontecer a qualquer momento


----------



## Laredo (9 Fev 2010 às 17:31)

lindo hehehe
tvi no seu melhor


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

Laredo disse:


> lindo hehehe
> tvi no seu melhor




Não sei se é assim tão lindo...se tem tanta piada...a ameaça é real..o sismo de 1755 foi dos mais fortes da história mundial e outro semelhante pode ocorrer a qualquer momento......Portugal é uma zona sismíca sobertudo a zona mais a sul..qualquer dia aconteçe, é uma questão de quando e não se...

infelizmente a política anti-sismíca e de conservação imobiliária deste país anda pelas ruas da amargura, só se actua depois do mal estar feito...e mesmo assim sabe Deus...

Agora se não se concorda ou não se gosta de determinada maneira de uma  estação de televisão fazer jornalismo isso já é outra história..Pessoalmente também não aprecio a maneira de fazer jornalismo desta estação(TVI)

já agora fica mais um excerto da reportagem de ontem...exagero ou não, sensacionalismo exarcebado ou não... a ameaça sismíca  é real...

Felizmente temos tido apenas uns "abanõezitos"..e oxalá assim continue..


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

é verdade..ha uma falha a sul do pais...no banco de gorringe essa falha atravessa areas instaveis que podem levar a um sismo como em 1755.
mas é imprevisivel...tanto quanto a ciclogenese de 23 dez passado ou a gripe A, etc etc etc
a TVI é de facto uma estação que se apodera da mentalidade retograda e da falta de conhecimentos de muitos portugueses..alias.. é das estações de TV mais responsaveis pela estupidificação do pais e preocupa-se com isso começando logo com  os putos de tenra idade...a culpa pode nem ser deste ou daquele jornalista/actor mas sim da filosofia inconsciente da empresa, no geral.
a TVI é a deturpação ao mais alto nivel de canais como a zone reality ( que já é o que é.. salvo um ou outro programa)


----------



## Laredo (9 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

Há que lembrar que Portugal tem uma das melhores cartas de risco sismico da Europa, pela qual a construção civil se rege... mas se forem a ver não há muito que se possa fazer alem de preparar construções e  ter planos de emergência... Sendo que este ultimo ponto é o que em Portugal mais se despreza, não há grande força da protecção civil para transmitir qualquer procedimentos... e o mais estranho é que esses procedimentos estão feitos e até existem panfletos a dizer o que se deverá fazer em caso de sismo e o que não se deve fazer... Não percebo porque isso não é distribuido


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2010 às 21:26)

stormy disse:


> é verdade..ha uma falha a sul do pais...no banco de gorringe essa falha atravessa areas instaveis que podem levar a um sismo como em 1755.
> mas é imprevisivel...tanto quanto a ciclogenese de 23 dez passado ou a gripe A, etc etc etc
> a TVI é de facto uma estação que se apodera da mentalidade retograda e da falta de conhecimentos de muitos portugueses..alias.. é das estações de TV mais responsaveis pela estupidificação do pais e preocupa-se com isso começando logo com  os putos de tenra idade...a culpa pode nem ser deste ou daquele jornalista/actor mas sim da filosofia inconsciente da empresa, no geral.
> a TVI é a deturpação ao mais alto nivel de canais como a zone reality ( que já é o que é.. salvo um ou outro programa)



Apoiado e assino por baixo!!!  Também têm uma ou outra coisa de jeito, mas é a Filosofia que norteia o rumo da empresa a que lhe dá esta conotação negativa de ser conhecida como o "Jornal do Crime Televisivo" 

Quanto à questão em si é de facto algo que está previsto e um dia sucederá, agora quando?... Isso é outra conversa


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2010 às 02:17)

Sensacionalismo ou não, independentemente dos métodos habitualmente utilizados em vários meios de comunicação como a TVI, embora volta e meia a concorrência acabe por cair no mesmo erro se assim se puder chamar, infelizmente e desde há muito que é um hábito que cada vez que o chão que pisamos se manifesta é inevitável que praticamente se repita o discurso de ocasiões anteriores na maioria das vezes logo após ter ocorrido um sismo, apesar de não ter sido o caso desta vez, pelo menos não teve ligação directa a alguma ocorrência específica, creio!
Agora o que é importante extrair de tudo isto, e penso que seria aqui que devíamos centrar a nossa atenção é que não que o teor destas reportagens seja inútil, longe disso, mas acaba sempre por soar a repetição e acaba por se lhe atribuir uma exagerada banalidade sobretudo porque felizmente ou infelizmente, tal como também na peça foi mencionado, as ocorrências sísmicas por cá não só não são muito frequentes e há já demasiados anos que têm ocorrido com fraca intensidade, daí que esta problemática não seja uma prioridade para o País! 

Destacou-se a importância que os sucessivos governos, mesmo sendo representados por formados em Engenharia Civil, deviam atribuir à velha questão do parque urbano em muitos locais envelhecidos e sem recuperação de fundo à vista.
Na maioria das situações consideradas muito preocupantes, apenas foi efectuado o dito *pilling* para o turista ver, quando o nível estrutural destas edificações perigosamente se manteve e avançaram-se números assustadores em termos de baixas humanas em caso de uma catástrofe (anunciada)! 

Não tivesse eu já trabalhado na concepção de projectos há já vários anos, diria que o que vi na reportagem da TVI me soaria a um grande exagero como muitos outros só para vender espaço televisivo! De facto não é assim! Os exemplos de construções no casco antigo nos bairros típicos com as suas perigosas adaptações colocando em sério risco a sustentação dessas edificações bem como os edifícios construídos desde há algumas décadas, muitos praticamente ocos na sua base, apenas sustentados por pilares os quais sem reforços de sustentação lateral, em caso de oscilações sobretudo horizontais, impediriam o seu possível colapso.

Bom, o pântano económico em que o País se encontra está longe de constituir quaisquer condições favoráveis a um qualquer programa de reabilitação urbana na devida proporção de que tanto necessita. Seria necessário um assustador número com muitos zeros em € para dar resposta à situação caótica em que Portugal se encontra e crê-se que nem um terramoto político consiga de alguma forma desbloquear decisões como estas das quais o País tanto depende para enfrentar um hipotético cenário de catástrofe que certamente levaria ao colapso da economia por um período não inferior a pelo menos 3 gerações!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

Em Portugal, os projectos de construção anti-sismicos são obrigatórios, mas quantos projectos desses projectos, quantos são construídos com essa vertente anti-sísmica, muita gente não sabe o prédio onde mora é resistente ou não a um sismo violento, tanto alarido com a reportagem da TVI, quando em Portugal uma coisa é o projecto, outra coisa é quando é construído, os portugueses têm que abrir os olhos e acordarem, porque quando acordarem isto leva uma volta. Senão um dia temos a catástrofe com o sismo e a maioria dos edifícios vão sofrer danos, porque a construção anti-sísmica ficou no papel, na gaveta e na construção nada foi feito. Quantos prédios novos são construídos e que são respeitadas todos os parametros para que os edifícios resistam a um sismo violento? Façam essa pergunta a qualquer engenheiro civil que vocês ficam em estado de choque quando ele responder.


----------



## Earthling (10 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

Snifa disse:


> Não sei se é assim tão lindo...se tem tanta piada...a ameaça é real..o sismo de 1755 foi dos mais fortes da história mundial e outro semelhante pode ocorrer a qualquer momento......Portugal é uma zona sismíca sobertudo a zona mais a sul..qualquer dia aconteçe, é uma questão de quando e não se...
> 
> infelizmente a política anti-sismíca e de conservação imobiliária deste país anda pelas ruas da amargura, só se actua depois do mal estar feito...e mesmo assim sabe Deus...
> 
> ...



Este senhor que ta no video meio careca foi meu professor de Sismica no IST!

Granda prof! grande humor e grande cromo!


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 03:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quantos prédios novos são construídos e que são respeitadas todos os parametros para que os edifícios resistam a um sismo violento? Façam essa pergunta a qualquer engenheiro civil que vocês ficam em estado de choque quando ele responder.



Engenheiro Civil, Arquitecto e até desenhadores como eu que um dia experimentou nos anos 90 desenhar estilos, plantas, alçados e alguns cálculos de estabilidade e achei que aquilo era a minha cara... 

Bom, quanto aos projectos em que participei, é um facto que os processos em vias de deferimento, tinham que assentar numa base legal que consistia para além de um número elevado de normas específicas e restritas em matéria de área de construção numa edificação, também o referido e obrigatório anexo que continha os Cálculos de Estabilidade, devia seguir escrupulosamente parâmetros já de si bastante exigentes em cumprimento dos chatíssimos Decretos Lei, contudo depuradores das habituais mazelas tantas vezes executadas.
Correspondiam essas obras até mesmo em questões de segurança e estabilidade aos projectos já aprovados? Que vos parece a percentagem de casos em falta na ordem dos 80%?  
Como a peça também referiu, as inspecções efectuadas às obras, não contemplam pormenores específicos em matéria de segurança anti-sísmica porque simplesmente na prática não são executados e porquê? Se o proprietário da obra é já obrigado a juntar ao processo dirigido à Câmara um emaranhado de traços com muitos números e símbolos matemáticos que jamais entenderá e desembolsa uma assustadora quantia em € para o apresentar, executá-lo na obra só mesmo com uma conta bancária bem recheada, porque é realmente ainda muito dispendioso!


----------

